# 1/25 Batmobile NEW photos look very accurate



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

http://www.1966batmobile.com/pl.htm


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

An actual Batphone!!!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

More Pictures and a write up on Round 2's blog:

http://www.collectormodel.com/

Check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

REALLY looking forward to this one!!

Wayne


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would love to have one of the 1:1 one.  rr


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Would love to have one of the 1:1 one.  rr



All it takes is money...

www.fiberglassfreaks.com


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks nice (not sure about the Batman figure though).


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Well what do you know, they still would not announce what extras will be included in the deluxe edition. Which means for those of us who are only interested in buying one version of the Barris Mobile (with interior details plus figures), there will be more anxious waiting.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

frakkin sweet, now ill use any parts i have from jimmy flintstones to add detail if needed


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool! Wish they'd say what the extras are. Personally, I'd like to have BOTH the figures and engine in one kit!


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

Semi OT,

but is there a short list of what's wrong with the 1/32 version? Is it partly due to the scale and oversimplification, or is like an AMT/Ertl Star Trek model, sort of looks like the subject, but when you start analyzing it, just about everything is wrong?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

As for the 1/32 kit, the proportions are off -- too hard to correct without sculpting a new body, in my opinion.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As I understand it, the hood is way too short on the ol' Aurora kit.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The body profile is all wrong on the 1/32 kit,not close to the Futura.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The Aurora kit: Hood too short, rear section too bulky, canopies the wrong shape, sparsely detailed interior, no bat phone, proportions on the front end are off, Oh Yeah, and it's 1/32 scale not a proper 1/25th scale. Let's not forget the poor fit of the front end to the body.

In spite of all these faults I still bought 5 of them. Two of them already built and shipped out to customers. Got a third one sitting on the work bench waiting for me to finish for myself.

Far from a perfect kit, I'm still glad it's once again available. If nothing else it's got me looking forward to the 1/25th scale model.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Aurora kit looks stubby but the outer measurements are correct. I think they made the interior 1/25 for a 1/32 body so it took space from the hood.


----------

